# HPTuners VCM Suite: the most extensive tuning/diagnosis tool, now at PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Tune and diagnose your car using PFYC's newest product - HPTuner's VCM Suite Tuning and Scanning Tool!*

PFYC is proud to begin offering you the best tuner and diagnostic product on the market - HPTuner's VCM Suite.

VCM Suite is not your traditional handheld device - it is much more powerful. It is a comprehensive tuning tool for late model EFI (electronic fuel injection) controlled vehicles that was designed for everyone from the casual beginner to the advanced dyno tune shop or race team. It allows performance tuning and scanning (data logging) of the many parameters that control the operation of the engine and transmission. Whether your desire is to increase the fuel economy of your daily driver or take a twin turbo LS1 down the quarter mile in 9 seconds, VCM Suite is the tool you need to tune your vehicle.

Please click below to read all about it or to order:

----------------

*HP Tuners VCM Suite Tuning and Scanning Tool*







----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's an awesome price. How many vehicles can it be used for at one time?? If I buy it, am I limited to tuning just 1 car?


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Rukee said:


> That's an awesome price. How many vehicles can it be used for at one time?? If I buy it, am I limited to tuning just 1 car?


It works on a credit based system. Each unit comes with 8 credits which would be enough for 4 vehicles, assuming the standard GM "operating system" is used. If you get super complicated like adding a second or third map in there, it uses more credits.

The 8 credits it comes with will be enough to tune 4 different cars with standard operating system.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't get anything but the Pro model($650). The extra money is more then worth it just for data logging. Then $200 for a WB02 and your set.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

PFYC said:


> *Tune and diagnose your car using PFYC's newest product - HPTuner's VCM Suite Tuning and Scanning Tool!*
> 
> PFYC is proud to begin offering you the best tuner and diagnostic product on the market - HPTuner's VCM Suite.
> 
> ...


How long are you going to have free shipping? I maybe ordering from you then. I'm liking that free shipping.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

GM4life said:


> How long are you going to have free shipping? I maybe ordering from you then. I'm liking that free shipping.


My plan is to always offer free shipping on HPTuners!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

PFYC said:


> My plan is to always offer free shipping on HPTuners!


Nice, well it looks like you have the best deal. Hopefully within the next week or two I'll be ordering from you.


----------

